# Anyone else see the line?



## Lerp20

ive had a lovely reply already saying it looks positive so wondering what others think?! 

I took it about 6pm so late in the day and will take another tomorrow morning!

My period was meant to start two days ago and I took a test Friday and got nothing! 

Ahhh


----------



## mridula

Absolutely see it! Congratulations :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Looks positive to me. Try a pink dye test to confirm. Perhaps you ovulated a bit later than you thought.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP! Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Saw ure post in the june thread that's a BFP. My BFP with my son with that very same test looked just like that. I did a Frer the next day just to be sure and that came out blazing. 
Congratulations hon. 
I've just ordered some more of them CB hope they give me some good luck like they did with my son. [-o&lt;


----------



## JessdueJan

Looks positive to me, congratulations!! x


----------



## spunky84

I think that looks positive! Have you retested?


----------



## Classic Girl

That’s a :bfp:


----------

